# |Freebox Revolution| Monter sur le bureau le disque Nas et



## 2young2die (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour @ tou(te)s 


voilà j'ai 2 questions qui concerne la box V6 de Free


*>>> il m'est impossible de monter sur le bureau le disque freebox* 







=







idem en me loggant avant sur mon interface http : http://mafreebox.freebox.fr

ce qui est bizarre c'est que normalement une fenetre de log/pass devrait s'ouvrir et ce n'est pas le cas

Config 10.6.6


*************************


*>>> De plus :*
existe-t-il une solution pour lire les médias music du Nas via iTunes ?¿

Merci d'avance, bon dimanche ​


----------



## Alycastre (30 Janvier 2011)

Chez moi tout fonctionne, je le vois dans la fenêtre du Finder dans "Partagés", et il monte sur le bureau....


----------



## 2young2die (30 Janvier 2011)

Probleme auto-rézolu 
Pref system > Sécurité > Coupe feu > Avancé




+
décocher  : "bloquer toutes les connexions entrantes


----------

